# training tumbler pigeons??



## tomyascaddy (Jul 21, 2009)

hi, i'm planing on training my 3 week old tumbler pigeons. Before i got them they were living in a friends brick building and she needed them out as there were too many, when i seen them i had to have them, they were allowed to roam in and out all day but now i'm hoping to train them slightly, i have a bottle of stones tied to their shed door so when i feed them i shake this and put in their food, they're still inside for 2 weeks so this should give them a chance to recognise the sound, theyre sitting on their shelf looking out a meshed window which will be their door when i let them out, i clipped their wings just a little when i got them so if they got out by accident they would be easier to find, im going to start giving them peanuts tomorrow to try and get them tame, is there anything else i need to know?? any ideas/suggestions are appreciated, cheers tom


----------

